
Virtual Reality is a Fad - zacmartin
http://www.pigsdontfly.com/2016/03/virtual-reality-is-fad.html
======
smt88
tl;dr This headline is clickbait. Early in the article, the author admits that
VR is _not_ a fad:

> _No doubt, VR will have many uses. It 's fairly disruptive_

The article is really arguing that this particular generation of VR hardware
is a fad, not that VR itself won't become mainstream.

~~~
coldtea
The article can be read both ways (also saying that VR is a fad long term).

The fact that it admits that VR is "disruptive" and has "many uses" doesn't
mean it's not a fad when it comes to the general population. Something that's
trully useful in a lab or educational setting can still be a useless fad
gadget people have bought for personal use.

~~~
smt88
That's still an assessment of VR _as it currently exists_ in current products.
It's ludicrous to argue that VR as a whole (immersing someone in a believable,
manufactured reality) is a fad. IMAX movies, video games, Second Life, and
even role-playing are poor versions of VR that demonstrate that humans are
striving toward it.

~~~
coldtea
Are humans really taking to IMAX movies or Second Life -- or even Role Playing
these days? I'd call those fads too.

------
mirimir
Reality is a fad ;)

